

Compile and Execute your favorite programming languages online - ghosthamlet
http://www.compileonline.com/

======
laurent123456
Ruby compilation doesn't seem to be working:

<http://www.compileonline.com/execute_ruby_online.php>

result:

    
    
        Executing the code....
        $/usr/bin/ruby /tmp/136425661018485.rb 
        /usr/bin/ruby: No such file or directory -- �Å (LoadError)

------
sclangdon
A good alternative for C++ is <http://gcc.godbolt.org/> \- especially if
you're more interested in the assembly output of various compilers, rather
than the output of the program.

------
peachlover
#!/usr/bin/python

some_str = ' ' * 512000000 some_str2 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str3 = ' ' *
512000000 some_str4 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str5 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str6 =
' ' * 512000000 some_str7 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str8 = ' ' * 512000000
some_str9 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str10 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str11 = ' ' *
512000000 some_str12 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str13 = ' ' * 512000000 some_str14
= ' ' * 512000000

AAAAAAND ITS GONE

------
Ovid
Bah! Perl is 5.8.8. That was released back in 2006. Still, it works. I got a
chance to see the code that others were running:

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/perl
            
        use File::Find;
        my @found;
        find(
            sub {push @found => $File::Find::name if -f $_},
            '.'
        );
        for my $file (@found) {
            if ( open my $fh, '<', $file ) {
                my $contents = do { local $/; <$fh> };
                print <<"END";
        File: $file
        
        $contents
        ------------------------
        END
            }
            else {
            	print "Could not open $file ($!)\n";
            }
        }
    

_Update_ : all things considered, seeing people trying to run the following
code doesn't increase my faith in humanity:

    
    
        #!/bin/bash
        mv $0 "8======D~~~~"

~~~
peachlover
#!/bin/bash

echo "Orly"

cat /tmp/*

hmm im new here and i cant use astrisk in comment ?

~~~
icebraining
Asterisks are used for formatting. See
<https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

------
jcr
Alan Kay mentions something about this kind of capability in his ACM interview
(see section on Wikipedia).

[http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240003442&...](http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240003442&siteSectionName=architecture-
and-design)

------
phyalow
This has bad idea written all over it...

~~~
davweb
It seems like an excellent idea. However, reading the other comments it seems
that the execution is somewhat lacking.

------
scoopr
I can't seem to access the site. In the mean time, codepad has been compiling
and running code for years now.

<http://codepad.org>

~~~
ari_elle
I can't neither. Codepad and Ideone are both able of doing that.

 _Ideone is something more than a pastebin; it's an online compiler and
debugging tool which allows to compile and run code online in more than 40
programming languages._

<http://ideone.com/>

------
stc043
I'm very much interested in knowing how you've managed to run C/C++ etc in a
sandboxed environment. Would you be interested to share the details ?

------
demetrius
Pascal doesn't work.

    
    
        Compiling the source code....
        $/usr/local/bin/fpc /tmp/13642583632841/HelloWorld.p 2>&1
        Error: /usr/local/bin/ppcx64 can't be executed, error message: Failed to execute "/usr/local/bin/ppcx64", error code: -1

------
minikomi
Is this.. safe?

    
    
        cat /var/www/html/compile.php

~~~
ne0phyte
Yes, of course.

It's interesting, though. You can even list who's connected to the server.

    
    
        netstat -nat | awk '{ print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sed -e '/^$/d' | uniq

------
mitchi
I hope I didn't make the website crash. I can't access it right now. Tried
Asm, D, Tcl, Scala, Jquery... Crashed at JQuery. Odd

------
heiska
An alternative: <https://compilr.com/>

------
dom96
Very nice. It's good to see nimrod support!

------
priyadarshy
dropped this into bash

:(){ :|:& };:

and now the link is down?

it broke about 5-6 minutes ago for me.

~~~
ne0phyte
Looks like it is down again. It was very tempting and they should've known
better. Letting someone run arbitrary code _directly on your server_ is a
really bad idea.

    
    
      oh_no {
      	while true; do
      		yes > /tmp/windows_vista_$RANDOM
      	done
      }
      while true; do; oh_no &; done

------
error007
Do you sandbox user input programs?

------
ghosthamlet
Your folks, this site is down.

------
pjmlp
Algol 68! :)

------
tekniiq
good for java

